# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Καταγραφικό τάσης με Arduino

## Googlis

Καλησπέρες φίλοι μου  :Smile: 

Έχοντας πλέον στην κατοχή μου 2 Arduino Uno, σκέφτομαι να κάνω μία κατασκευούλα που μου χρειάζεται.
Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα καταγραφικό τάσης, δηλαδή να το συνδέω σε μία μονοφασική ή τριφασική πρίζα και για όσες ώρες το έχω πάνω να μου καταγράφει τις μεταβολές της τάσης.
Ιδανικά θα ήθελα να είναι φορητή αυτή η κατασκευούλα.

Έχετε κάποιο σχέδιο στα υπόψιν σας;

----------


## firewalker

Εμπειρία με συστήματα υψηλής ισχύος έχεις;

----------


## Googlis

Σε χαμηλή 230-400V αμέτρητη.
Σε μέση 15kV αρκετή
Σε υψηλή - υπερύψηλη καθόλου.

Φίλε Αλέξανδρε, καλά κάνεις και ρωτάς καθότι υποθέτω για λόγους ασφαλείας ίσως με πέρασες για πρωτάρη. 
Ωστόσο, χρειάστηκε να αγοράσω στην δουλειά μου ένα καταγραφικό τάσης, παράλληλα εδώ και καιρό θέλω να ασχοληθώ με το Arduino, έτσι αγόρασα δύο, αλλά που χρόνος... έμειναν στο ράφι.
Και τώρα μου ήρθε η (φαεινή) ιδέα αν υπήρχε κάτι ψιλοέτοιμο έως εντελώς έτοιμο  :Smile:  από άποψη κώδικα να το έφτιαχνα για να αρχίσω επιτέλους με το Arduino.

----------


## Fire Doger

Αμα βρείς κάτι έτοιμο που η χαρά της κατασκευής? xD
Να σου πω εγώ πως θα σκεφτόμουν να το φτιαξω, με εναν Μ/Σ αρχικά με 2ον στα 10Vp-p  με μια δίοδο να κόβει τα αρνητικά και ελάχιστο ρεύμα σε ενα "interupt" pin του arduino το οποίο θα προσθέτει +1 σε μια μεταβλητή όταν το pin γίνεται low ή hight (>2.3V περίπου) ίσως να το ρυθμιζα αυτό και με ενα κουμπακι. Για μετρήσεις βυθισεων και ανωμαλιων θα εβαζα χωρητικότητα για να μην επιρρεάζεται η τάση πολύ στα 50hz, τριφασικό αντίστοιχα...

----------


## SProg

Υπαρχουν δεκαδες τετοια project στο arduino forum. θα το ψαξω και θα σου πω. Εχω καιρο να μπω εκει

----------

